# Hemianthus callitrichoides



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

I've just started a new 25 gallon tank. For lighting I have a dual Glow (2x 6700K bulbs).

Is that enough light to keep Hemianthus C. happy?  Also, I'm also using Excel as a source of carbon, is that OK too?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the tank? What type of substrate will you be using? Will you be dosing? What kind of inhabitants do you plan on having?

The first question is related to the lighting while the others will directly determine whether HC will work for you.

In regards to HC, it'll work, it's been shown on numerous tanks that you can grow HC with Excel given other conditions are appropriate.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Uhm, possibly? Speaking from experience, I tried to grow it in my 33g long tank. Tank is 12" in depth, and I had 108watts of lighting. I was dosing with excel as well, no other nutrients though. I could NOT get it to grow for the life of me, ended up getting covered in algae and I tossed it out. I'm pretty sure my problem was due to the lighting mostly though, way too much for not dosing other ferts. How much lighting is your unit?

Since then I've gone the route of pressurized co2 and dosing with the EI method.

Best of luck to you and your HC though, quite an awesome looking plant when it fills in 

Tyson.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank? What type of substrate will you be using? Will you be dosing? What kind of inhabitants do you plan on having?
> 
> The first question is related to the lighting while the others will directly determine whether HC will work for you.
> 
> In regards to HC, it'll work, it's been shown on numerous tanks that you can grow HC with Excel given other conditions are appropriate.


The tank it's 20" high (standard 25 gallon). Take about 4" away for the substrate (Eco-Complete). I'll be dosing EI, just as I'm doing in my 55 gallon.

I don't know yet what kind of fish / shrimp will be in the tank. I'd like to get the plants established and then worry about the fish.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

halonine said:


> How much lighting is your unit?


It's 2x24W. It does not sound like much, but it looks quite bright over a small tank.



> Since then I've gone the route of pressurized co2 and dosing with the EI method.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your HC though, quite an awesome looking plant when it fills in


I had a pressurized system before, and dosing Excel is a lot easier. I might go back to a CO2 system one day, just not ready yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll be fine. I had trouble with Eco-complete and Excel in my 15 gallon, but I think it had to do with the cories and plecos messing around on the substrate.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i got some of this HC cuba stuff too the other day from IPU.. they didnt tell me it was hard to grow and required CO2 tho, damn.
i hope it takes off in my tank, its a 10g planted with 2x 15w lifeglo compact fluorescents on red fluorite substrate with a sword fern and java fern and some moss in there as well.
i put in some excel flourish but thats it...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

mferko, you got plenty of lighting for it on a 10 gallon, and the substrate should keep it going


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only problem will be the L144. They're not very foreground plant friendly. My BNP's (L144's, calicos) uprooted all my HC and even the UG I planted.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i added some flourish excel this morning, so far the l144's have left it alone but ive seen them on the amazon sword plant. theres always a little piece of yam in there for them hopefully that keeps them off the lawn


----------

